# New Here



## Guest (Oct 18, 2001)

Hi, My name is Ken and I am not sure if I have IBS. It all started in middle school, about age 12 when I started running long distance. All through high school and now well into college. I am a Junior at the University of Arizona and study in Business Econ and Business Management. It definitly is bad if I am working out but sometimes it's just if I eat something really greasy or milky. Give me some advice. Thanks.


----------



## Serendipity (Oct 14, 2001)

My first suggestion is that you make an appointment with a Physican. It's important that you understand the illness you're dealing with before you start trying to treat it.I'm not sure about the relationship between exercise and IBS. Regular exercise should help combat these symptoms. Also, you should stay away from foods that tend to trigger your attacks. Or at least cut down on your intake. ------------------Isn't it enough to see that a Garden is beautiful without having to see fairies in the bottom of it, too?


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

I'd havta agree too, make sure you have a list of symptoms for your doctor... and avoid fast food







it'll kill ya lol...oh yeah and serendipity.... you live by me... amazingly enough... care to talk about stuff sometime? I haven't really met many people my age around here that know what IBS is let alone have it... so yeah, let me know =)


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2001)

Hey, runningken, I'm pretty new around here too. was diagnosed very recently with IBS after some seriously debilitating stomach cramps, and several weeks full of bloating. I've been training pretty hard for a marathon coming up in Febuary, and am trying to figure out how to juggle taking care of myself, and trying to mantain being in the best shape of my life. How have you been able to work around your problems, or have you been able to?-Raul


----------

